# Anyone TTC with Acupuncture? (or have a positive experience to share)



## Olives (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I've been ttc for a good long time now... (I'm trying not to get caught up in the number of months anymore.) My western doctor wanted to put me on clomid to get things moving but after much consideration I decided to look into other options.

I've researched a number of acupuncture clinics in my city and found one that specializes in infertility. I had my very first appointment last week and was given the treatment along with a batch of TC herbs made just for me to take twice a day as a sort of tea. I was also instructed to eat for my blood type 70% of the time and keep up with my regular active lifestyle.

I can say that I don't know if this is just my mind playing tricks on me or if it is the treatment but I already feel more hopeful than I have in ages.

*Is anyone else going through acupuncture to help achieve pregnancy?* I would love to have a place where we can talk about our experiences together...

*Has anyone achieved pregnancy from acupuncture treatments?* I would love some positive stories to read while I'm shelling out the big bucks!


----------



## blueRhino (Jan 23, 2008)

I am in your boat exactly! We have full IF coverage with western medicine up to but not including IVF, but I too am hesitant to go any drugs when I am definitely ovulating on my own. I am doing weekly accupuncture and the herbs. This the my fourth month, but month two there was drama and missed the sex window, so that was our own fault. I actually just decided I am going to also go to see an RE to rule out some stuff (hsg next I think.) I had basic blood tests by my midwife and everything looked good so far.

How is the tea treating you? I found it really hard at first but now I can pretty much just drink it. The best chasers I have discovered are little pieces of dark chocolate or a swig of kombucha.

GL!

I wanted to say I think this thread might do better on the TTC board or infertility... not sure if this is the best place for it...


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just started acupuncture. I am very hopeful and optimistic that it will work for us.

On another note I was experiencing some weird spasms of my diaphragm last week. While I was there for my treatment last week she did a treatment on my diaphragm and IT WORKED! I went in having so much trouble breathing, coughing, wheezing etc. I couldn't talk and walked out MUCH better with only a feeling I might cough. Today the spasms and cough are almost completely gone.

Here's hoping the effect on fertility is that beneficial.


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just thought I'd give you a positive story. We TTC our second for over two years. Finally, after six months of unsuccessful rounds of Clomid (my progesterone level was 0.5...normal is 12-15), my OB actually recommended acupuncture. I scheduled once-a-week treatments for a month. By the third appointment, I was pregnant.

Along with the herbs he suggested I drink only room temperature or warm drinks. Nothing cold, and nothing with ice.

I seriously belive that it works miracles! Good Luck!!!







:


----------



## DLT (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, I have a story, not about me, but about my sister-in-law. She was TTC #2 for over 2 years and was on Clomid. She decided to stop everything and start accupuncture treatments. She went fortnightly and took the herbs, and within 4 months she was pregnant!

I'm over the Clomid and am currently doing IUI #2, and I started accupuncture about 1.5 months ago. I really enjoy it and hope that it helps me.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

I cannot offer my personal experience, nor share in the conversation, but I can offer you this bit of hope. A dear friend of mine could not conceive for years. She charted and no one wanted to look at her charts. She sought out an accupuncturist, who took one look at her charts and said, "You have a short luteal phase." After receiving accupuncture treatments (I don't know how many), her LP lengthened and she now has 3 children. So accupuncture made all the difference for her in being able to conceive.

Good luck on your journey. I wish you as many babies as you want!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I just wanted to let you know that I just met someone this morning who's wife had accupuncture & after rounds of clomid that were unsuccessful the accupuncture is what worked.


----------



## Olives (Jan 8, 2008)

hey all... I don't know how to move this thread to another forum anyone else know?

Anyway, I am lucky enough to have gotten a raging UTI today. AUG! I call my doc. and they gave me a script for some antibiotics. Now I'm kind of worried that it will mess with the herbs I've been taking from the acupuncturist.







I can't help it though I can't deal with UTI's at all, plus I'm going camping this weekend so it needed to be taken care of.


----------



## newmommy27 (Apr 22, 2005)

my acupuncture baby is asleep in her car seat right now...

we ttc her for quite sometime while my son was still nursing after he weaned and a 79 day anovultory cycle I started acupuncture she was conceived 3 months later


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh my! I think I want/need to do this.

Some questions for those who have done this...

1) What is it like? Does it hurt? How long do the needles have to be stuck in you? Does it leave scarring or loss of feeling in an area if you do it too often?

2) Does insurance usually cover this? We are going to have Blue Cross Blue Shield PPO, which is a pretty good plan, but I don't know if we could afford it otherwise. How much are appointments with no coverage?

Thanks for starting this thread. I have a short luteal phase and I used to never ovulate on my own (although I do at least do that now).


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

jrose_lee said:


> Oh my! I think I want/need to do this.
> 
> Some questions for those who have done this...
> 
> ...


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

jenners26 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrose_lee*
> ...


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

I have heard of many mothers conceiving within 3 months of acupuncture so I believe it works. I go to get acupuncture for migraines and if I stick to the schedule (1 time a week), it works. If you miss a week, it's like starting from scratch.

The needles do not hurt once they are placed. I always find a pinch when they put it in and then they tap it till I feel a twinch and that is it. Then you get the nice warm lights and a 20 min nap.

Check out local schools because they almost always have a clinic for cheap. I go to my DH's school and the initial visit is $15 and following visits are $30. Herbs are $15 for a month supply.


----------



## Olives (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh I love all the positive stories posted here. It really makes me feel so much better to know that it HAS worked for people who tired for a while before hand.

I just got back from my second apointment and honestly just being around my acupuncturist gives me so much hope. She told me that she doesn't think it will take me long at all to get pregnant and my pulse looked great after only one treatment. My liver is a bit off balance but that could be due to our camping trip this past weekend where I had a few drinks.

I don't know, I just feel like I've learned to not let myself get my hopes up anymore almost to the extreem of convincing myself that I'm not pg. Seeing her really reminds me that this is possible.

Someone mentioned costs a bit further back. and ouch I sure am feeling the burn! My frist visit I paid $140 including my herbs. This visit I paid $110 including 2 different sets of herbs. I have to do an abdominal mayan massage next month too so this is not going to be cheap.


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

I have gone for 7 treatments now.
Part of the treatment is for TTC and the bonus is that it is helping with my depression/mood from the m/c.
Things I have noticed:
I had more EWCM
My mood has become better without the daily crying and anxiety.

The doctor thinks that treatment can augment some of my age related issues in order to help me conceive.

He has burned mugwort on me and always takes my pulse and looks at my tongue.

The needles are always in my ankles and wrists and sometimes in my forehead and cheeks.

I lay there for about 30 min under heat lamps.

It is painless and relaxing and I always feel like a million bucks afterwards.

It costs $75/treatment but my plan covers 80%.

The doctor is amazing and very calming.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Although, I was not able to achieve pregnancy without acupuncture a friend of mine at the same time was able to and she had been trying for a year or more before becoming pg. What I loved about acupuncture is that I was able to sleep a lot better and was less stressed. Great side effects!


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

I started going to an accupunturist for a prental tune up 4 months before TTC. I didn't have concerns about fertility, but at 36 wanted to be as healthy as possible. I was thrilled to get pregnant immediately, not so thrilled to have an early miscarriage. Got pregnant again two months later. Had a great pregnancy and health baby 12/08. Accupuncturist made all my aches and pains evaporate, and I recommend her to everyone. If anyone in the Chicago burbs is looking for a recommendation, Claudette Baker at Glenview Healing Arts specializes in women's health and fertility.


----------



## Olives (Jan 8, 2008)

How is everyone coming along with their TCM and acupuncture?

Last month was my first month with it and my cycle was all wonky but I think that is to be expected when trying something new. I had a mayan abdominal massage as recomended by my acupuncturist and it was so amazing! It really made me feel more invigorated and connected to my fertility... sounds weird but I would recommend it.

I have another apointment for tomorrow and I'm going to talk about last months cycle...

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I want to try this! We have been ttc for a year







: and now I have an ovarian cyst.
I do see a doctor for chinese herbs and he told me to stop ttc until I heal the cyst.

How do I find the right accupuncturist? I mean- there are a few in the phone book but how do I know if they are qualified?


----------



## stoof21 (Jun 30, 2007)

My acupuncture baby is two!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

I had acupuncture and chiro while going through IVF. We had eggs retrieved in June 2006, transfered 2 embryos, and failed. Then in August, we had 3 embryos transfered, and I had a baby girl in April 2007. I firmly believe that acupuncture played a major role in her conception.







:


----------



## ann109 (Aug 14, 2006)

For us, the issue was blocked tube(s), maybe male factor (long story)
Year of trying naturally, some months with meds and then finally....
IVF=BFN















six months of grieving and recovering emotionally and financially, then.....
acupuncture after two sessions=BFP







: Conceived w/o medical assistance. I am 13 weeks and due in Feb 09.

I have no doubt in my mind TCM played a role in our conceiving.

Best wishes~


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann109* 
For us, the issue was blocked tube(s), maybe male factor (long story)
Year of trying naturally, some months with meds and then finally....
IVF=BFN















six months of grieving and recovering emotionally and financially, then.....
acupuncture after two sessions=BFP







: Conceived w/o medical assistance. I am 13 weeks and due in Feb 09.

I have no doubt in my mind TCM played a role in our conceiving.

Best wishes~

WOW! What astory- after 2 sessions? How do you know if yer tubes are blocked?
Congrats on your pregnancy too

What kind of accupuncturist do you have


----------



## zenproofstella (Jul 1, 2008)

This is the route we are taking now.

Just went to visit my guy - hes an herabilist/nutritionist. Running hormone and adrenal saliva tests on both my husband and I to assess supplement/nutrition path and get a good gauge of how my hormones are interacting throughout the whole month.

Am ovulating on my own with a decent LP and don't want to start on Clomid. We have decided on the 'holistic' path. At the very least, I am optomistic that this will be a better bang for our buck (insurance doesn't pay and deductible is so high anyway)....a more 'total body' experience, and hoping to get some relief from my gastro/sleep/ and anxiety-panic issues.

He already thinks from looking at my OBGYN's bloodwork - that I may be hypoglycemic - which is more of an interpretation than I got from them - they didn't even explain my results, other than to say 'youre great!'. Obviously not.

This guy has me convinced most conventional dr.s evaluate their patients using scale that does not consider OPTIMAL health, which is necessary for making a baby. I also feel much more connected with this dr. He has referred me to a FERTILITY specialist in acupuncture (even though he does it as well...), and I have my first appt next week (during my fertile period).

I'm willing to do just about anything - and I'm sure he'll have a field day with my 'food journal'. oi.

Hope you all have success with this!

s


----------



## Olives (Jan 8, 2008)

*Ann109*~ Wow, what a story! Congrats!

*zenproofstella*~ I think we are in a similar boat going the natural route rather then the clomid route. I'm really trying to do everything my acupuncturist tells me regarding my diet but, boy is it hard to do.

I must say that I'm getting discouraged with all of this ttc stuff right now. I've done 2 months of acupuncture so far and today my period showed up right on schedule. Sucks!!!! I'm so tired of the emotional roller coaster each month brings.

Dh and I are going to go to a foster parent meeting this month because we just are really ready to become parents right now!

Hugs to all of you ladies out there... keep the updates coming!


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

Olives,

*hugs*

Good for you for going the foster parent route. I hope that it works out for you


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

i had my 3rd acupuncture tx on thursday (8-21).

i had ovulated the week before (i'm sure of it- ewcm, sho cervix, etc.) and i am pretty sure i had not o'd before that at all. on tues. night and wednesday (8-19 & 8-20) all day i had cramps which i thought could be implantation cramps. when i saw my dom the next day for this last tx, she read my pulses and said either i was pregnant or going to get af. since that day i've been feeling queazy in the evenings and have been extra tired. now my breasts are mildly tender. i think i'm like 9 dpo or so. in a few days the internet cheapies should come in the mail and i will test then. i did have a $ tree test that i took this am (i'm obsessed, i tell you), but it was a bfn.

i originally set out to get the acupuncture so my cycles would return (16 mos. pp and no ppaf). now it would seem that it worked but the egg may have been intercepted, thus keeping my cycle at bay







:

i'm pretty sure that after a mere 3 tx's, acupuncture is working for me one way or the other.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liss_420* 
when i saw my dom the next day for this last tx, she read my pulses and said either i was pregnant or going to get af.

Sorry I had to laugh at this ^^^

Hope it is the former and not AF. Let us know how it turns out. And stop testing..you know what the doctor would have to say about that!


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

well, the acupuncture brought my cycles back. that's fine, i'm totally ok with it. that's why i went there in the first place. so i figured out that i o'd a few days shy of a week after my 1st tx (we weren't able to dtd right then, but the day after o, so no baby), then 2 weeks later (and a 14 day luteal phase, yay!) af came. it worked for what i wanted it to work for, and this should get me balanced out enough to keep o'ing and we will ttc here soon.


----------

